# winter ugh



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey all hope winter is going good for everyone...... i have been gearing up and chomping at the bit 4 spring already.... one thing is i have been wondering is what are good spinnerbaits??? i dont necissarily mean color size or blades bc that will depend on when and where but what manufacturers make some quality spinners that arent outrageously expensive????? i have basically only used some of them 1$ walmart ones and strike king spinners.... the sk ones i have had problems losing skirts like crazy except for some reason on the midnight special 3/8oz thnaks in advance for any advice and happy new year everyone


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried the 3/4 oz boo yah in the fall......worked rather well. If you can pair it with a high speed reel....its great!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been making my own spinner baits for years, so I can't really comment on specifics. War Eagle makes a decent spinner bait that a lot of people seem to like, but they don't have as wide of a color selection or detail in the skirt as some other baits do. The Strike King spinner baits are good as well. One thing about the skirts coming off over time. I have the same problem with the baits I make for myself. After a few years sunlight weakens the collar material and the skirt will slide down.

War Eagle ties their skirts with wire, so they'll never come off. If you like a particular bait and are worried about the skirt coming off, just tie the skirt on with wire. The most important thing is to buy a bait with a good hook. Everything else can be changed ... but not the hook.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Stanley spinnerbaits is one of my favorites.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I like Assassinators and Terminators.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks everyone im going to look into the war eagle and terminator ones......i have caught many fish on the terminator jigs and they werent awful expensive


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out revenge spinnerbaits. They sell them at WWW.tacklewarehouse.com Most detailed spinner bait money can buy IMO.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used the cheaper ones found at Gander and they work fine.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had good luck with the strike king line of spinnerbaits. I know there are better spinners out there but I like that they are fairly cheap in price and easy to find (walmart & dicks)and flat out catch fish. The kvd line, the midnight special for night fishing and the ones made by strike king for Dicks are all solid spinnerbait.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have always used a Tim Poe. I have always had good hookups and they glance off of what ever you run them into. The skirts stay on well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't be knocking the $1 Wal-Mart spinners... that's what's filling my tackle box and I have had no problems with them and your paying $4-5 less then the strike kings or the boo-yahs.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have caught my fair share of fish on the wm ones seems like some break first time u set the hook on a 1lber or maybe they last awhile then break on a decent fish imo i dont want either lol i have broke a few lol....but they only come in 1/4 oz that i have saw which is another drawback.... idk why but i havent broke any of the buzzbaits


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

lang99 said:


> I have had good luck with the strike king line of spinnerbaits. I know there are better spinners out there but I like that they are fairly cheap in price and easy to find (walmart & dicks)and flat out catch fish. The kvd line, the midnight special for night fishing and the ones made by strike king for Dicks are all solid spinnerbait.


Agreed 100%! I used this winter to stock up on better quality spinnerbaits. By stock up I mean camping out on craigslist and eBay until I got a good deal. Ended up getting a Falcon Spinnerbait case with about 18 1/2 oz. KVD spinnerbaits and a bunch of new/replacement skirts. Paid $30 + ate shipping. Turned out it was a great deal. Seller said all baits were used and the pics looked good; when they got here only about 8 of the baits showed any signs of use! Best part was once I put all my spinnerbaits with the new ones I ended up with a very nice selection and doubles of the sizes/colors I typically like to use! To top it off I also had enough to make a small binder for my creek bag as well!

Note: walking though the dollar store I was waiting on the wife and found a 15 CD wallet for a dollar. Picked one up and it is now my UL/pond spinnerbait folder! Works great, just added a couple moisture packs for inhibiting rust...

Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Buzz baits don't break very often because the wire they're made of is usually .040 or larger. Plus the shorter vertical arm lessens the amount of torque being applied at the bends.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was thinking about the posts where people are using the Wal-Mart $1 spinnerbaits that only come in 1/4oz, and situations where you want an an 1/8 oz - 1/4oz size but need more weight. I started carrying a roll of soldering wire for this exact reason. All I do is turn the bait upside down so the skirt falls forward, wrap the wire around the bottom side of the head as close as possible to the back of the skirt. Then clip it off. If I want to run a plastic trailer I leave about a 1/4" tag that I bend down the hook shank. Then notch it with a knife so it grabs the plastic.

Thought that might be helpful to someone. I also like to buy the $1 baits ever once and a while just to modify them with my latest ideas. Only once did I find something that worked and all I did was wrap the shank, replace the blades, and add a trailer hook. It was just as good as my other spinnerbaits but bent much easier. Lost that one in the fork of a tree branch just under the water. Ugh...

Mr. A


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I prefer War Eagle I only use the 1/2oz. gold frame double willow in all white and the 1/2oz.gold frame double willow in chartreuse/white.Can you tell I like burning em'?


----------

